# conjunctivitis



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all,

About 6 weeks ago bertie got conjunctivitis in the right eye, I took him to the vets and got given eye drops which it cleared it up. But then about 2weeks ago he wakes up with yellowish pus in the corner of both eyes most days. 

I have been told to use a cold tea bag to help with the problem. I started to think it's where i have been walking him as he likes running through the long grass. Or could it be an allergy to something thats around this time of year.

Any one else having same problem with their cockapoo? any advice would be welcome.

thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

optrex infected eye drops works wonders is only about £6 and found in any chemist, just dont say its for your dog. its more or less what the vet gives you and far cheeper i would also say more efective. 

if that doesnt clear it up then head to the vets. 

he could just be iratated by all the pollen. when i have my girls over the fields i can see the clouds of pollen poofing of the long grass as the jump through it. 


but i would deffo try optrex first


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Another one to try, which has always worked for me and also available fom a chemist is either Brolene or golden eye, both are in creams or drops but work brilliantly.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Jarvis has yellow 'eye bogies' every morning and he gets excited when I remove them with an ear bud lol!! He has never had an eye infection although I wonder if it's his long eyelashes it fur tubing his eyes to produce excess fluid. From personal experience I used to get eye infections a lot as a child as my eye lashes were too close to my eyes and rubbing bacteria in. Keep the eye hair short just in case and wipe the eyes every morning and night with boiled (then cooled) slightly salty water x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent had an eye infection recently, we have to keep an eye on it because the vet thinks it's allergies.  we all have hayfever!


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks for replies, I'm a worrier and start seaching on internet and read all sorts about glaucoma that scared me as they say that can be mistaken for conjunctivitis.


----------

